#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται σχεδιαστής μηχανολογικών σχεδίων

## jobs@sychem.gr

ηγέτιδα εταιρεία στον τομέα σχεδιασμού και κατασκευής καινοτόμων έργων επεξεργασίας νερού και εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας, αναζητά για τις εγκαταστάσεις της στο *ηράκλειο κρήτης*, *σχεδιαστή μηχανολογικών σχεδίων*. 

*απαραίτητα προσόντα*: άριστη γνώση μηχανολογικού σχεδίου. άριστη χρήση εφαρμογών λογισμικού autocad, revit, p&d. οργανωτικές ικανότητες, μεθοδικότητα, προγραμματισμός και αίσθηση του επείγοντος.
*η εταιρεία προσφέρει*: άριστο και σταθερό περιβάλλον εργασίας. δυνατότητες επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης σε ένα δυναμικά αναπτυσσόμενο τεχνολογικά περιβάλλον.

αποστολή βιογραφικών: jobs@sychem.gr

----------

